# My Tanks



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is updated pictures I took today of my tanks and my gf's as well. Here is a few of her baby red bellies that are getting big. there are 3 of them.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

another


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

another, further away. this is a 20 gallon by the way.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is my rhom on the left Mickey, and my Altuvei on the right George. They really wanna dook it out.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here are my red bellies in my 180 gallon acrylic.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

another


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

another of em swimming near the driftwood and mundo grass.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

full tank shot of my newly live planted aquarium. I think my boys are happier with live plants now.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

another near the driftwood.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Now they're by the patch of 4 large amazon swords and my crinium bulbs that are spread out across the tank. I like the natural look of live plants vs. plastic ones.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's my arowana just because I was takin pics even though its not a piranha I still love him...his name is Zeus.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Last pic of my gf's little reds. From right to left is Finswick, Nemo, and Nosferatu is hiding behind the plant.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is our latest tank being cycled...its going to be a saltwater tank to house a little clown fish or two...its a 10 gallon.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you baby for posting my pics and I hope you all enjoy our fish


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

All "MY" fish...jk...our fish! Enjoy the pics all.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sweet. Must be nice that the two of you are into fish, especially p's. Nice pics


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice looking fish and tanks guys.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice. i wish my girlfriend liked Ps. she doesn't like my piranhas at all. oh well









Joe


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Genin said:


> very nice. i wish my girlfriend liked Ps. she doesn't like my piranhas at all. oh well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that Genin...I guess its just luck I found the one right for me.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice...`i like your big tank..driftwood and gravel ..nice setup..


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow!! you guys have some killer set ups there







nice little reds pcrose







how long does it take to cycle a saltwater tank ?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

NIKE said:


> wow!! you guys have some killer set ups there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some lady at an lfs said about a week to get things established I am going to put a blue damsel in there for awhile then get some crabs and percula clowns when it has been 2 weeks I also put some cycle stuff in there and I have a little live rock to help get the stuff in there


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice set ups man!!! I give you both props for taking interest in the same hobby!!


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

About the sw tank, it takes a lot longer to cycle a sw than a fw. I agree about the blue damsels though. That's how I started mine, but don't grow partial to them because you will want to get rid of them for the clowns. Also, sw tanks that small must be checked for perameters like every other day. I would advise at least 10 lbs of live rock and 5 hermits and some turbo snails. What kind of lighting are you planning on using? I waited a month before putting anything but damsels in mine. Oh, by the way, those are some sweet looking tanks! love the rhom and altuevi tank!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Great looking tanks rcr! I like the rhom/altu. tank.

Keep it up!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

right now for lighting I am using a flourscent one bulb that came with the hood and it looks good to me I know about checkin the parameters because I don't have a protein skimmer and such but I have to start out small to learn.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks for the pics


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

In the near future we're planning on having another 180 acrylic to add to our tanks but we have to find a place to stay first before we go purchasing a new tank. The new tank will house a shoal of caribe...I'm unsure of how many and what size right now but am sure I want caribe as my next piranha shoal.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice set ups and shoal, congrats!


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

nice set ups man good luck with the sw tank


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those are really some nice looking fish and great tank setups!!


----------

